# Changing up my workouts Super Sets



## DF (Aug 8, 2012)

Ended my cycle a few weeks ago.  The cycle was 500mg Test Cyp week 15 weeks with 2iu Hgh 5-2.
Very happy with my cycle gained 18lbs lbm BF atm 10.6%

Currently taking 200mg test c/5days with 2iu Hgh 5-2 and 50mg var/day:

Looking to drop BF more & change up workouts to shock the muscle by dropping the weight down along with decreasing rest time between sets along with doing super sets.  All reps are done slow & squeeze the crap out of the muscle. 

Chest workout:

Flat BD's super set with flat DB fly
1x12 70lbs            1x15  25lbs
1x15 80lbs            1x15  30lbs
1x10 90lbs            1x10  35lbs
1x10 100lbs           1x12  25lbs

Incline DB's super set with cable crossover
1x15 75lbs            1x15  50lbs
1x12 85lbs            1x15  60lbs
1x8  95lbs             1x12  70lbs
1x6  100lbs            1x15 40lbs

Decline hammer strength (I may want to change this exercise out for something else unsure atm)
1x30   (2)45lb plates per side
1x20   (3)45lb
*Drop set*
1x6     (4)45lb
1x25    (2)45lb

Chest is sore as hell today, which is what I wanted.

Questions:
Too many sets? seems like alot over all & may drop to 3 sets instead of 4
I have heard that declines are good & also that they are a waste of time: Thoughts?

Would like to hear what you guys think.  Also hope you can figureout what the hell I typed out here.


----------



## Jada (Aug 9, 2012)

Df I like ur chest exercise but I like 3sets better.what I usually do everyother week is for every exercise I do a drop set on the last set. Like today I did reverse pull down for the back of the tricep . On my last set I went from 100lbs to 80 ,60 then 30 no rest just move that pin. I feel I really shock the muscle.


----------



## Pikiki (Aug 9, 2012)

I do love those kind of workout, I feel tho I get more definition and more quality muscle doing super sets and drop sets. I don`t even care about the weight anymore but the reps and complete every set. My goal is to get a more proportional and symmetric physique. So this is what Im doing right now and def look diffrent and just on TRT dose and some TNE for the last 3 days cause I was dying to try it out lol. Soon in last week of August will add some Var inject and I will open the log for feedback and with this routine I know changes will be great. This is what I actually doing on my Chest day:

Heavy DB Flys 4 sets reps between 10 - 15 Supersetted with...
 Smith Machine Bench Press to the Neck 4 sets 10 - 15 reps

Incline Barbell 4 sets 10 - 15 reps Supersetted with...
 Bodyweight Dips 4 sets to failure each set

I will adjust the exercises every 4 weeks but will be same concept...


----------



## DF (Aug 9, 2012)

Thanks for the input guys.  I think I'll keep it at 4 sets for now & see how it goes.  I'm also going to switch from the hammer strength decline to doing decline on the smith machine.


----------



## DarksideSix (Aug 9, 2012)

i've been doing a lot of supersets lately as well.

Tried Cashouts suggestion and superseted DB fly's with bench press.  Holy balls is that insane!!


----------



## jennerrator (Aug 9, 2012)

hmmmmmmmmmmmm I will be looking to change things up quite a bit when I get off cycle, might think about supersetting most exercises


----------



## beasto (Aug 9, 2012)

Also bro on the hammer strength's put a 45lb plate, then 35, then another 45Lber and rep go into rep ranges of 20-25 30o second rest until you can no longer reach 10 reps. I do this once a month it helps keep my bench 505lbs for 5 reppers!!


----------



## DF (Aug 9, 2012)

That sounds great besto.  I'll throw that in somewhere.


----------



## DF (Aug 15, 2012)

beasto said:


> Also bro on the hammer strength's put a 45lb plate, then 35, then another 45Lber and rep go into rep ranges of 20-25 30o second rest until you can no longer reach 10 reps. I do this once a month it helps keep my bench 505lbs for 5 reppers!!



I was going to do declines on the smith machine, but a damn trainer was on the thing with one of his noobs.  I ended up doing drop sets on the decline hammer until failure.  Started with 2x(45) & 2x(35) plates on each side.  Then I'd rep until failure pull off a plate and rep to failure ect..... What a pump I had after that!


----------



## DF (Aug 16, 2012)

Holy shit my tits are soooo fucking sore!


----------



## Live2Train (Aug 27, 2012)

Throw in Champagnes bro.  Give it some time, you'll be happy you took this advice.  I love the burn that comes from doing super sets.


----------

